# Penzey's spices



## Anne (Oct 11, 2013)

We've been buying their spices since hearing how good they are compared to the bland stuff in the stores.  I heartily agree!!!   Hubby ordered more recently and got their taco seasoning.  I really like Taco Bell's seasoning, but after tasting this, I'd say it's as good if not even better.

They usually send a small jar free with a good order; today it is Italian seasoning.  Very tasty, also!!


----------



## Cheska (Oct 30, 2013)

I've been ordering from Penzey's for years - and you absolutely correct; their quality is exceptional.  I usually order in the ziplock kind of bags they send as I have my own jars.  I then store what I do not fill my jars with, in my freezer in a big ziplock that holds them all - that way they don't get stale and loose their "ooomph."  Have you tried their Vietnamese cinnamon?  If you like cinnamon, this is exceptional.


----------



## Anne (Oct 30, 2013)

Cheska said:


> I've been ordering from Penzey's for years - and you absolutely correct; their quality is exceptional.  I usually order in the ziplock kind of bags they send as I have my own jars.  I then store what I do not fill my jars with, in my freezer in a big ziplock that holds them all - that way they don't get stale and loose their "ooomph."  Have you tried their Vietnamese cinnamon?  If you like cinnamon, this is exceptional.



We have their cinnamon, which definitely is better than the store stuff, but didn't see the Vietnamese - thanks for the tip, and I'll order it next time.  Great idea about the bags; now that I have the jars, I'll try that next time!!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 30, 2013)

There is a Penzy spice store in Dallas that I used to visit occasionally.  I am a spice nut and could go crazy broke in there.  Just the chili powders alone could send me into a cold sweat of indecision and fear of choosing one not too hot , not too mild, but just right.  It smelled so wonderful in there too.


----------



## Steve (Oct 30, 2013)

We have something like that up here called "The Bulk Barn" that has sooooo many items one can actually spend the afternoon browsing and still be bewildered..
I get my herbs, spices, wheat gluten flour, and almond flour there..


----------

